# Hidden Valley salad



## MochaBean04 (Nov 22, 2004)

I have this recipe from the hidden vally website but i dont like corn bread.  is there another substitute that i can use instead of corn bread that will go well with this recipe???



1 cup
Hidden Valley® Spicy Ranch Dressing, divided

6
Cornbread muffins, very dry, coarsely crumbled, divided

1 can (2-1/4 oz.)
Sliced ripe olives, drained

1 can (16 oz.)
Pinto beans, rinsed and drained

1 can (11 oz.)
Whole kernel sweet corn, drained

1 cup
Diced bell pepper, assorted colors

2 cups
Shredded cooked chicken

1/2 cup
Diced red onion

1 cup
Seeded & diced tomatoes (about 2 medium)

1/2 cup
Shredded Cheddar cheese




In large clear salad bowl or trifle dish, layer half of the cornbread, followed by next three ingredients. Top with 1/2 cup of the dressing. Layer next four ingredients, remaining cornbread, and remaining dressing. Sprinkle with cheese. Cover and refrigerate several hours or overnight.

Makes 6-8 servings.


----------



## debthecook (Nov 22, 2004)

Thats a classic cornbread salad recipe. I would say put it all in a wrap if you don't like cornbread.


----------



## mudbug (Nov 22, 2004)

I dare say you might find that you like cornbread this way with all those other lovely ingredients soaking it up.  Can't think of an acceptable substitute for you.


----------



## QSis (Nov 22, 2004)

Well, I would go with a bakery bread that you like. Some sort of dense peasant bread.  Cut into chunks, but you prob. don't want to marinate it overnight - maybe a couple of hours at the most, so it doesn't turn to mush.

I love sourdough bread, but it's kind of airy.  If I used that, I would toss the salad with the bread and let it sit maybe an hour.

Lee


----------

